# Need Help Again!!! Out of phenobarbital



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Stupid me fill the weekly pill box with Beau's meds and noticed that he was almost out and forgot to get it filled. I just noticed tonight. He had enough for tonight but none for tomorrow. Called the emergency vet and they dont have any in stock because they do prescriptions. Called pharmacies and they cant help with just my pill bottle. I put a call into my vets office but they usually dont check the messages until tomorrow unless they have someone overnight if they have an animal there for weekend treatment. Just dont know what to do. 
I feel like such a stupid idiot and a bad mommy. I should have realized ahe was low when I put the weekly pills in and did the refill then. Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do?


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

If you can't reach your vet tomorrow, maybe you could get a vet at an emergency clinic or someplace like Banfield's at Petsmart to sell you one dose of the pills for tomorrow? I hope you can get one or two pills somewhere.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

The vet told me it can take a while to get all of it out of their system so one day shouldn't hurt. Your dog may take a bigger dose so it might. Mine takes one low dose, twice a day. Maybe cut the pill in half to spread it out over the day.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

When my daughter was on it, I was told that it takes a few days to be out of ehr system so missing one dose is not too bad. But I was also told that it was important to not stop cold turkey. i'm not sure how many doses it would take to be considered stopping, but my best guess would be it would have to be more than 1 day of missed doses.

Could the E-vet call in the prescription for you? Or could the pharmacy you normally go to get ahold of the vet to get a few days authorized?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Could you're pharmacy sell you a dose to last until monday?


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Wish you lived closer, I have some left over from Korky who died a little less than a year ago. It would still be good. I can't believe the pharmacy wouldn't give you some. Is it where you usually get it filled?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

can't the Er vet write you a prescription for a small number of pills so you can go to the pharmacy and get them?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

That is what I was thinking Carol....maybe the ER Vet could call you in a few pills, enough to last you till you can speak with your Vet. I know at Walgreens they have a 24 hour pharmacy. If not, you could pick them up at the ER Vets, since they are open all night.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The Emergency vet wont do it without Beau coming in and getting tested even though he has been there twice for seizure problems. Just another way for them to try and gouge me out of money like the last visit. It is so hard to get Beau in the car especially now that he is stumbling even more. And the regular pharmacy wont do it without speaking to my vet and getting a prescription. I think what I will do is check with Banfield and pray the office calls me tomorrow. I wish I could remember the name of the vet techs last name. She told me but I cant remember it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Phenobarbital is a Schedule IV controlled substance. They can't do it by law without a valid prescription.

That said, I can't believe your Vet doesn't have an emergency number or service to call. Stuff happens, and when it does you need them!

Being a Schedule IV medication, it CAN be called in to the pharmacy. I'm a bit surprised the Emergency Vet would not call in at least 1 day's dosing, but I would suspect that DEA regulations may prevent them from prescribing controlled substances for a non-established patient without an exam.

It's for this very reason I have Dakota registered with the Local Emergency Vet as an Epileptic.



Traz said:


> Wish you lived closer, I have some left over from Korky who died a little less than a year ago. It would still be good. I can't believe the pharmacy wouldn't give you some. Is it where you usually get it filled?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know you're stressed and worried, but try to relax. Phenobarbitol, as others have said, stays in the body a long time and even a day or two without it generally doesn't hurt the dog.
Here are a couple of suggestions for everyone for situations like this:
My vet writes me a written script for 1 or 2 days worth of any critical meds. for my dogs, in addition to the regular script. I keep that script at home in a safe place. He trusts me and knows I won't fill it unless I really need to. 
When filling the weekly pill containers, I have a 3 day "set aside" that I keep in a separate bottle. When I need to go get the set-aside, I know that I'm running late on refills!
Try not to worry too much. Beau will feel your concern, and that will make matters even worse.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Carol, here's another thought.
Call the E-vet again today. Chances are you'll get a different person on a different shift, and maybe they will be more willing to help out when you point out that he's been seen there for seizures twice.
Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I do not have any suggestions but I would try the emergency vet again today as someone suggested. Praying that everything works out for you and Beau.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I know your frustration. I ran out of Sam's pheno before. There is the chance of a seizure being brought on by the missed dose, though Sam never did, and I did miss doses with him on a couple occasions. I kept my prescription on file with Walmart Pharmacy. If I ran out at home, I could run down and get my refill. Is your scrip a non-refillable monthly? In Maryland I was able to get a 3 month prescription that was allowed to be refilled on a monthly basis, no sooner than 28 days from the last refill. Luckily, I always managed to run out while I still had refills remaining.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How close (friendly) are you with your regular vet? How about trying to look him/her up in the phone book and calling them? I had a vet that I called at home one time when Jasmine had gotten her FHO and was in terrible pain. All the E-Vets wanted me to bring her in in order to give me a prescription for extra pain meds. She was in pain for goodness sakes, I sure wasn't going to load her into a car and cause her even more pain!

My vet was very understanding and called in a prescription for us.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't like emergency vets very much 

I called Daisy's regular vet at home, looked him up in the phonebook. He was in the shower but he took my call.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd much rather look up my vet in the shower than in the phonebook :curtain:



Jo Ellen said:


> I don't like emergency vets very much
> 
> I called Daisy's regular vet at home, looked him up in the phonebook. He was in the shower but he took my call.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Carol, I agree with calling your regular vet at home. Mine always has come in for me so I would think they would call in a script!

If you can't get ahold of your own vet, try the ER vet again.
Good Luck. Don't kick yourself.. you have had many things on your mind and stressed.
Beau should be OK till you can get him some meds.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

> I'd much rather look up my vet in the shower than in the phonebook :curtain:


 That's a riot - my vet is a woman lol!

Carol, I'm wondering if you're friendly with your regular pharmacy if you couldn't call them, tell them the situation and see if they can't get you a couple of pills if you bring his empty bottle in. Beg, plead, what ever it takes (forgetting about the shower thing!)

As you know I'm sure, missing a dose can bring on a seizure in a week or so. Try not to worry, though. Geeze I know your feeling!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Carol, here's another thought.
> Call the E-vet again today. Chances are you'll get a different person on a different shift, and maybe they will be more willing to help out when you point out that he's been seen there for seizures twice.
> Can't hurt to ask.


That's worth a try, really. But being a schedule IV, it would be a 'countable' med in the ER/hosp and can't just be given out...

Pharmacy friends? RN friends? EMS friends?....

Got any personal friends *on* Phenobarb? Would they share a pill or two till Monday? Check dosage and cut the tablet in halves or fourth's if need be...

It does take a bit of time to get out of his system....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*Problem solved*. One of the vet techs called early this morning. She had gone into the clinic to feed the two office cats and saw the message and filled my prescription. He fills his phenobarbital precsrips there. When I got up this morning hubby had the meds sitting on the counter. I asked where he got the meds and he said he scored from the drug dealers around the corner. I about strangled him when he was laughing. LOL He said dont I take care of you and the kids. I said yes but where in the he** did you get them. So he told me. So Beau had his meds right on time without a missed dosed. 
And I am going to get an emergency script for in the future. I still cant beleive that the emergency vet wouldnt fill it even though they have seen Beau several times for seizures. But then they were terrible the last time I had to take Beau after his last seizure. They didnt listen to anything that I told them and gave him an IV because the girl told the vet that he had 4 seizures, but I told her that Beau had 4 in the last month not that day. I chewed them out and gave her the whole story and she apologized and didnt charge me for anything but an office visit.
And I did find my vet's number, he didnt live in the same town as his office and that is what threw me off finding his numbers. He doesnt have a emergency number because of the emergency clinic close to us but if a emergency comes up, the emergency clinic will contact him.But I guess to them it wasnt an emergency for them. But I dont think this will happen again. I wont let it. I still swear that I have another bottle here. It doesnt seem to long ago that I had it filled. 
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA!!!!! Sounds like it should "BE NICE TO TIM DAY" at your house. What a sweetie of a hubby you have.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Your Vet can't give you a prescription to be filled elsewhere? Our Vet stopped storing narcotics at the clinic and all of Sam's pheno orders had to go to a pharmacy. Ask him for a 1-2 day emergency scrip, I can't imagine he wouldn't do that for you.

Nevermind, I misread your post. Glad it's all taken care of!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> And I am going to get an emergency script for in the future.


Make sure the vet doesn't 'date' the script...just dose and signature. Otherwise it won't be valid after one month, I believe.

Yay for Tim! "Super Pheno-man to save the day!!!" (Imagining cape with Rx on it)


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Funny how things are handle in different areas. I live in a small town(40k) and I don't know of any pet owner here that buys their pet's meds from a pharmacy. We buy them at the vet's office. I guess I could get them to write a prescription and save a little money online, but I would just as soon get it there. We don't have emergency clinics for pets in my town either, but my vet's clinic is open from Mon-Sat and are on call 24 hours. Just call the after 5:00pm number, and they call you back. And will meet you at the clinic for an emergency. Premium charge of course. 

So again, I like buying my meds at the clinic. When I call the vet just to ask a question, I feel better about getting 'free' advice as they have all my business. Well not all of it, I don't buy dog food there. I do buy an oral flea med(prescription) and heart guard there.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad everything worked out for you and Beau. You have one great husband there!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great news Carol! I think your husband deserves a nice massage or something for that one


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a relief!!!!! Glad you and Beau have no worries!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

glad to see everything turned out ok and Beau got his meds.


----------

